# bloat, cani use olive oil in place of mineral oil



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a goat bloating right now, I have given her a bunch of soda and will give her oil too, but can I use olive Oil, (which I have here) or do I need to go to town and get mineral oil?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Olive oil will work too. It just breaks up the froth on the top of the rumen contents. Any oil will work for that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Olive oil? This is an emergency I'd use it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

yuppers ... like everyone said .... olive oil will work.
I'm a little worred about "gave her a bunch of baking soda". Don't over do the baking soda. That's not good.

It could take hours of dosing her with olive oil till she comes around. Maybe a lil pepto too? Or Gas-X?

HTH,


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok I went and got some veg oil and dosed her with about 3/4c. of that. It seems to be working, she burped a couple of times and has stopped stretching. She even made a stop at the hay feeder and grabbed a mouthful on the way by when I was walking her. Should I let her eat hay if she wants?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

baking soda was about3 or 4 TBSP in some warm water. I have Banamine (equivalant) but since she seems better, I think I will hold off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good fast work!:thumb: If her left side is normal she might be out of the woods.
She's going to have runny poo for a few days. Hay is great, especially her grabbing a mouthful.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy Cow! That's amazing! She is totally back to normal. It came on so fast it was scary! I was watching them eat because the buckling was in with them and I wanted to make sure he didn't get run off. I look up and she was spasticly stretching and her left side was enormous! I took action right away after watching about 10 min. to see if she was serious) with the baking soda and water and when that didn't help I went to the oil. It worked perfectly. I wonder if she just gobbled dinner too fast and caused a major problem? Or maybe there was something bad in the hay? I have been feeding this hay for a while though. Hmmm weird. So glad I stayed outside to watch.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad your baby is doing better , prayers for her speedy recovery 
I have a question in regards to bloat , can charcoal caps be used ?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

You may want to give her a dose of CD&T. This will prevent enterotoxemia after over eatting. Its a first line treatment according to the vet here. We did it when our goat bloated. A lot of times goats die not from the bloat itself but enterotoxemia.


----------

